#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  God Damn Dogs!

## The Fresh Prince

Well for the second time in as many months one of my dogs decided it was a good idea to run in front of a car. Last month it was my wifes dog and unfortunately he didn't survive the impact. Last night it was my dog and I had to witness the whole thing.

Somehow she managed to slip her bloody choke chain, god know how, its a perfect fit and I've never seen a dog slip a choker before. As soon as she's slipped it she headed straight for the road with me in chase. The unsuspecting driver did his best to slam on the brakes but he was too late. He hit her in the center of his bumper and she bounced under his car and was tossed out the back.

She was still alive but bleeding badly when I got to her and I rushed her to the 24 vet just down the road. Luckily she didn't go under the wheels.

It was a long night in the ER whilst she was on a drip waiting for the Xrays this morning. From the Xrays and scans it was found that she has a lot of blood in her lungs but they are recovering and not bleeding anymore. She has a broken leg and the doc said unless she was born with her heart on the wrong side of her body that her heart has been knocked out of its protective muscles and is now on the other side.

Here she is in the ER



That's not her broken leg, that bandage was just to hold the drip tube. She's wearing the muzzle because she bit the wife when they moved her for the xrays. I did tell them to let me move her.  :Smile: 

I did make the "Is she in too much pain and should we do the last resort thing?" suggestion, but it was met with denial from my wife and the vet. She was strong enough to fight through the night and apart from the broken leg she seems in good spirits so I think we owe it to her to fight along side her.

She's now got 5 days to let her lungs recover enough so that she can go to Chula for an operation on her leg. She's gonna have the same metal bar treatment that I have in my leg.

I know already that this is going to be a long and pang recovery. Initial bill last night was 20,000bt. Fuck knows where they pulled that number from to let her sleep on their table as I did all the work. Probably out of their arse. Anyway when it came to checkout this morning and I questioned the bill they brought it down considerably. :mid: 

So I've just got home to a living room covered in blood, and I'm covered in blood, so I'm gonna have a couple of beers and try to catch up on some well earned sleep.

Bill to date: 6,000bt.

I'll keep you posted.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sorry to hear that; lucky a vet was close at hand. Good luck with the recovery. Looks to be a nice looking gal.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Sorry.
Hope she gets better.
I know how I felt when the rabies vets killed one of ours.

----------


## Travelmate

Hope she recovers well.
Choker chain does more harm than good. IMO
Second she defo need more training just for her safety sake.

Buy a proper collar and fix to a long leash. That way she will remain always under your control.

----------


## Humbert

They become family members don't they? I'm sure she will be good as new in no time.
Do they have electric dog fences in Thailand? I had one for my mutts back home and it really did the trick.

----------


## Loy Toy

Mate, you have had some bad luck with your babies and I would get rid of those damn chocker collars as a dog can throw them when they want. I hope she fully recovers.

My dog, that doesn't have a neck and looks like Winston Churchill can only be retained by one of these body collars.

Far more comfortable and safe for you and your dog.

----------


## Humbert

^Looks like an overweight lemur, LT, what are you feeding him (her)? :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yep she is over 10kgs, and is spoiled rotten by the other females in this household.

Had her at the vets yesterday and we somehow have to get her weight down.

By the way she is a Pug and a really lovely dog.

----------


## Travelmate

Can she walk?

----------


## Humbert

I've got to get Sasha, my pooch, spayed now that she's had her first cycle. Anybody know how much that costs in Bangkok?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Anybody know how much that costs in Bangkok?


It was about 6,000bt 3 years ago or you can go to one of the university's like Chula (equally good or better) and it costs about 2-3,000bt.






> Second she defo need more training just for her safety sake.


Yep she does need that. She was due to start at Dog Paradise this coming Sunday.




> Buy a proper collar and fix to a long leash.


The boy we lost last month slipped his collar and I'm a bit scared to use them, Ninja was wearing a harness like LT's dog and had the choker as a secondary backup. Both were attached to the lead.

I think a bit of training is in order when she can walk again.

Fcuk knows how we are going to deal with bathroom duties, haven't had to deal with that yet.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Can she walk?


Actually she is a very active dog, goes with the family to most places and carries that extra weight well.




> spayed now that she's had her first cyc


Sprayed???? doctored???????desexed?

We had our pug doctored in Pattaya and an over-night job cost 8,000 Baht.

The vet warned us that she will put on weight very quickly after being desexed and she did.

----------


## Humbert

> Sprayed???? doctored???????desexed?


Plumbing removed.
Spayed (not sprayed) is how we refer to the job in the US. Not the same in UK ville?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

If you can avoid it I would. I had my last dog spayed a few years ago and it completely changed her personality. She grew up and became very mature over night. She lost her playful nature.




> Not the same in UK ville?


Yep, same in the u.k.

----------


## Travelmate

> Yep she does need that. She was due to start at Dog Paradise this coming Sunday.


This will be done in English or Thai?
Curious as I might take mine there in future.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I'm assuming its in English. It would have to be because she can't speak Thai. Check it out though, looks lie the mutts knuts.

Pet Paradise Park 

Nice park, dog training, swimming pool, hotel and dog restaurant. I was gonna do a thread on the place but that will have to wait a few months now so feel free in anyone fancies making one.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Sprayed On Member Last Online: Today 05:42 PM Join Date: Jul 2008 Location: Not in the willage Posts: 6,369 If you can avoid it I would. I had my last dog spayed a few years ago and it completely changed her personality.


Actually after we had our pug spayed she stopped eating furniture and shoes but has never stopped playing and she seemed easier to train.

I suppose I might act differently if I had my balls cut off.  :bananaman:

----------


## BobR

Pattaya prices must be very high. I had both my dogs (male and female) done separately here in Sattahip and neither was more than 2000 Baht.  They castrated the male, but I'm not sure what they did to the female.  Are there different operations for female dogs?

Didn't help much with the male, the goofy idiot has already ruined my car and motorcycle wheels from pissing on them every time I park either one.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> They castrated the male, but I'm not sure what they did to the female. Are there different operations for female dogs?


Lets just say, they can't cut her balls off. :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> I'm assuming its in English. It would have to be because she can't speak Thai. Check it out though, looks lie the mutts knuts.
> 
> Pet Paradise Park 
> 
> Nice park, dog training, swimming pool, hotel and dog restaurant. I was gonna do a thread on the place but that will have to wait a few months now so feel free in anyone fancies making one.


Looked at the site. Seem to be predominantly Thai. Doubt the classes will be in English.
Anyhooter does not matter as dogs does not understand what we are saying anyway. More so in your case.  :Smile: 

Qyestion: Do you take your dog out for walks? If so did you have problems with other soi dogs?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Do you take your dog out for walks?


Yes she goes for a walk everyday. I normally just stick to the gardens in our Moobaan but we like to take her for trips out on Sundays.




> If so did you have problems with other soi dogs?


Not really, Soi dogs tend to keep their distance. Only a couple of times has one got a bit too close but I've shooed them away.

She has more of a problem with Thai men. I don't think she's racist its just when she sees a dark skinned man her heckles on her neck go up and she is either scared of them or wants to kill them.


Anyway, back from the 1st check up with the vet last night. He was very impressed with her recovery. The bleeding has stopped in her lungs and she only passed a little bit of blood in her pee. She is in good spirits, her tail is wagging and she can sit up to have a bit of food.

He bandaged her leg up with a soft cast just to last until she can have the pin operation.

She had erratic breathing before we went to bed last night so I was a bit worried that we would have problems in the night but we woke up this morning to a happy little dog.

Its difficult to tell from this shot but her tail is wagging. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Lick

Great photo FP, looks like she's dying for a big hug. 

Keep us informed how the op goes and maybe you can post some more pics of the cute casualty  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Looking pretty happy - well done to you and the vet.

----------


## Travelmate

Ninja looks to be making a speedy recovery!
Is she wearing pink because she is a lovely girl?  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> well done to the vet.


I've got to give all the credit to the vet. He's the best vet we've ever had, nice guy, explains everything he's doing and gets on really well with the dog.

So big thanks to him and all the staff at The Miracle Clinic Kanchanaphitsek Rd. Great job :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Is she wearing pink because she is a lovely girl?


Yep. It was quite funny really when we saw the plaster on her leg last night because its exactly the same (pink with paw prints) as when she broke her other leg when she was a baby. Only this time the plaster is a lot bigger. I wish I had a pic of her back then.

She didn't let it bother her last time and it looks like she's gonna be the same this time. She just skipped outside on 3 legs and took a pee in the flowers.

----------


## patsycat

Good to hear she is getting better by the day.  Love the pink cast!!

----------


## aging one

I am so happy to read the follow up on the story. FB, you are lucky to have a great dog, but the dog is even luckier to have not only a loving owner, but a smart and very compassionate one as well. My hats off to you.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Cheers all.  :Smile: 

Just got back from the 3rd trip to the vets. They have to be late runs because I don't get home till late and we want to stick to the same vet who is on the night shift. It works out kinda well.

Doc was happy with everything, gave her the last anti biotics jab for a few days and removed her needle thing from her arm.

He says we can go to the hospital on Sunday to get checked up and go on the operation waiting list for her leg.

On the second trip they did quite a lot of stuff including plastering the leg and putting saline under her skin + other bits and it came to 2800bt. Tonight it was only 1000bt. So a total of around 10,000bt all in all. He says we don't need to go again. I'm thinking of opening a vets. :Smile: 

So now I'd like to figure out how she escaped in the first place, and work out a solution to prevent it happening again when she gets better.

First point goes to travelmate, yep she does need a bit of training. She grew up in a pack of three that were hard to train as a group but always kept each other in check. They're gone now so training camp it is.

I've got no idea though on the best type of collar. 

At the start of the thread I said that i couldn't believe she escaped a choker chain. In actual fact she was wearing a harness similar to LT's dog and then I'd also put the choker round her neck and attached both to the lead. I did this as a back up in case she escaped the harness. Obviously didn't work. I had little faith in the harness.

Here's a few pics of the harness. In the first one you can just about see the choker chain as well.



You can see a bit of chain round the bottom of her neck and then at the back of then neck you can just about see how they are both attached. 

And a couple more from different angles.





Her neck hides the chain in those two pics.

I really cant see how she could have slipped out of it. And then when she did, she then slipped a choke chain as well. I thought that was impossible.

In the shop they had ones a bit more like this style but I don't like the plastic clips as I've seen those fail very often.



Any recommendations?

I'm thinking about just going back to a leather collar but I've seen her slip out of those as well.

----------


## Humbert

For complete security you need a high fence, kennel or electric fence. Keeping a dog chained all the time eventually gives them a bad temper. Training works well but if she is not in the presence of her master, and temptation overrides her training, she may bolt.

----------


## Travelmate

Try one of these. Prong collar, better & safer than the choker chain.
But still need a back up collar.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^That looks plain evil. Is that from the s&m place on soi33? :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

it looks evil but in practice does less harm than the chain choker.
It is a very effective training tool and your dog will respond to it very well.

----------


## Loy Toy

Just got back from up-country and over the moon to see she is making a speedy recovery mate. :Smile: 

Great stuff.

----------


## Humbert

Dogs camouflage their infirmities very effectively. Animals that are visibly weak are easy prey in the wild so canines have evolved the ability over thousands of years to look and act reasonably well even when they are not 100%.

----------


## jaywalker

Bummer Dude. Straight up big time bummer. Hope she comes out OK & also hope she learns her lesson about chasing cars.

I had 2 golden retrievers die on me over here. Pretty sure it was due to them being exposed to so much chlorine from drinking/playing in the pool. Not fun to lose a best friend.


Crimony this website is slow........I posted the above and 57 other posts loaded on top of it.......Duh. 

I guess True ain't as fast as your dogs

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Cheers all again.

Quick update. 

Weve spent the last 2 days at Chula uni vets and the docs have been great. 

The first thing I've noticed about the place is the amount of in bread dogs in this city. It's pretty bad. For the last 2 days I've been sat in the waiting room for chula vets and I've seen all sorts of people from all sorts of life. All with one caring thought on their mind. Their pet.

But so many of them have brought obviously in bred pedigree dogs into the hospital. It's pretty disgusting. Labs with tumors on their faces, cocker spaniels with bone disorders  and god knows how many of those little yappy dogs brought in with their jaws growing in the wrong direction.

Apart from her broken leg Ninja, (my dog) looks the picture of health. Shiny coat and a smile on her face.

She's been the only soi dog type dog we've seen but she seems in the best health.

Anyway. They want to operate tomorrow morning on Ninja's leg. Basically its not broken but the knee cap has been shattered (or the equivalent type of cartilage on a dog)  her leg has dislocated and is now growing back in the wrong position,  as she's recovering. 

The doctor explained the percentage chance of survival after the anesthetic, the same as any doctor would with any operation but the way it was translated to me in English has put my guard up. 

Her chances are decreased because her lungs still have some blood in them and she might not have the strength for anesthetic. 

So right now I'm of the feeling that if her lungs could affect her waking up then I'll take her with 3 legs rather than not have her at all.

If the doc has any problem with her blood work when I get there in the morning then I'll call the operation off and we'll deal with the leg when she's fit.

----------


## stu

Just come across this thread and I am glad to see ya dog is doin well TFP they are without doubt mans best friend, in the first shot she looked like a black & tan Kelpie.

There was a few things i was gunna comment on but it looks like the other forum users have pretty much covered it all, as for them "prong collars" they are used for trainin large aggressive powerful breeds and by the looks of your dog she just don't fit that category go with the harness!!

I have had my fair share of heart ache of seein my dog injured over the years and then unfortunately losin her to Mammary carcinoma.

Anyway TFP im sure she will be fine, ya can have a read of the weird and whacky adventures of my Red Kelpie "Red dog" here on my website *http://aroundozwithstunshaz.yolasite.com/red-dog.php*

----------


## Traxster

Ahhh,what I wouldn't do to have a dog again.........
If you get the right one they really are 'Man's best friend'....
and they'll love you to the end ( yours or theirs ! ).
Who was it who said....
'The more I see of people,the more I love my dog ' ??

----------


## BarnacleBill

I've been at sea for most of my life and consequently never had a need, nor a desire, for a dog. However, now IO'm retired with lots of time on my hands we have acquired numerous pets; dogs cats, bird and tortoises.  The love from the dogs and cat is unbelievable.  The look of trust in their eyes and the joy of seeing you again - even if it only after a trip to the bottom of the garden, makes a day worth living!

Little joke I heard recently.  Put your wife and your dog in the boot of your car for an hour or two.  Then open the boot, and see who is more pleased to see you!  That's love!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Anyway TFP im sure she will be fine, ya can have a read of the weird and whacky adventures of my Red Kelpie "Red dog" here on my website


Cheers Stu, I'll have a read of that at lunch. :Smile: 

I just got back from the hospital and they didn't operate on her today. The blood tests showed problems in her liver and kidneys and the doc wasn't happy with her lungs 100%.

I've gotta say that I'm happy about it. They are going to try again in a week and if that's no good they are going to set the leg the best they can without operating. That's fine with me, she was tearing round the waiting room this morning on 3 legs with a huge smile on her face and terrorizing the other dogs. :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

I hope the leg heals up without complications. She's lucky to have a owner who loves her and takes good care of her. We have a lot of dogs in the soi leading into our moobahn. There is one in particular who looks like her hind leg was detached and someone and it was used to play tug of war with then reattached at right angles to its natural position. It hobbles around dragging it's mangled leg but seems to have adapted somehow to it's predicament.

----------


## Travelmate

> as for them "prong collars" they are used for trainin large aggressive powerful breeds and by the looks of your dog she just don't fit that category go with the harness!!


Please explain...
They are a training tool used for all dogs that come in all shape and sizes.
It is a much better collar than the choke chain collar FP been using.
Furthermore it does no harm to the dog. All it does it create an even pressure all the way round the neck. It does not cause pain like the choke chain.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Has anybody used or have experience with the Martingale collar?

----------


## stu

> Originally Posted by stu
> 
> as for them "prong collars" they are used for trainin large aggressive powerful breeds and by the looks of your dog she just don't fit that category go with the harness!!
> 
> 
> Please explain...
> They are a training tool used for all dogs that come in all shape and sizes.
> It is a much better collar than the choke chain collar FP been using.
> Furthermore it does no harm to the dog. All it does it create an even pressure all the way round the neck. It does not cause pain like the choke chain.


Yes in a way it was a bad choice of words on my behalf what i should of said is they are used on large dogs with a lot of strength dogs that are hard to pull up and refuse to heal.

The chain you are referring to does however hurt the dog or cause it discomfort dependin on how hard ya pull on it it pinches the skin and this is why the dog pulls back away from it to take off the pressure and pinchin that is what these tyes of collars were designed to do.

With ya standard everyday run of the mill "choker chain" these as ya probably aware can have the same effect if they are fed in through the eyelet ring of the chain the wrong way they will pinch the skin on the neck and will not release properly and lock.

It reminds me a bit of what they use on horses especially stallions that play up the "be nice halter" where it is like a normal halter but has knots or metal rings strategically placed in all the pressure points of a horses head so when they pull back or resist all them pressure points are pushed on causin the horse to stop pullin.


Just like the dog choker and that other nasty bit of mechanics with the spikes in it, i simply wouldn't own a dog that required puttin one of them on it to make it behave would take the fun outta ownin a dog.


Also i must add that just popped into my head is i used a choker collar for only a short time choker chains can and have caused serious injuries to dogs trachea's the two above mentioned should only be used gently, my Kelpie when i was trainin her i used a choker but once she was proficient at healin off lead i never put a chain/ lead or anythin near her again even a leather collar in the near 18 years i had her and she was never tied up.

Dog obedience has changed a fair bit over the years my father was a trainer for a good 10 years and today's methods are a bit different to what they were years ago, it all boils down to how much time, patience and effort you are prepared to invest will be the outcome whether ya have a well behaved well trained dog that does as it is told when it is told or a dog that does what it wants to do and no longer sees you as the alpha male and ya end up with all sorts of problems, anyway im goin off on a tangent im sure ya can see what im gettin at.

----------


## stu

> Has anybody used or have experience with the Martingale collar?


No FP but i have seen them.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Also i must add that just popped into my head is i used a choker collar for only a short time choker chains can and have caused serious injuries to dogs trachea's


Yep, I don't like using it for that reason but I don't put it on her to train her. She's walking at my side already so she's never choking her self, and I never have to snap it. 

I used this one because I thought it would be the hardest to get out of. The one thing she does do is bolt backwards (ie literally running backwards with her head still pointing at me) and that's when she seems to slip out of everything I've tried so far.

BTW I enjoyed your stories on your site Stu. :Smile:

----------


## stu

Yes unfortunately these things are part of the arsenal for trainin dogs maybe try a smaller choker might help? I hated puttin any sort of chains or leads on my dog but as i said they were not used for long.

I appreciate ya comment regardin my website I love writtin and I loved that dog dearly ya must admit they just don't live long enough do they? think i will buy a Galapagos tortoise that way it will outlive me twice over!!  

The little bit i wrote on the site on her trainin is equivalent to runnin her through obedience school pickin up where they start in puppy class onto novice then CD (Companion dog) CDX (Companion dog excellent) UD (Utility dog) UDX, TD (Trackin dog) TDX and a few others i cannot remember, she was also good with stock.

She was a pleasure to work with and could of gone far in obedience.

How old is your dog now FP? looks like he may have a bit of black n tan Kelpie in him? Doberman? definitely has a very kind face and would be a bundle of energy, me and the Missus are lookin for another dog atm Kelpie of course.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> How old is your dog now FP?


She'll be 3 in December. She was a dog that me and the wife rescued from a temple in Satahip near to Pattaya. The mix of breeds that she looks like is quite common here. She is what a street dog looks like if they are well cared for.

----------


## DrAndy

> Little joke I heard recently. Put your wife and your dog in the boot of your car for an hour or two. Then open the boot, and see who is more pleased to see you! That's love!


it would depend on whether you are pleased to see her (Mae West)

why would you put your wife in the boot of your car?

----------


## Travelmate

Why not use a regular leather collar. Get the belt buckle type and adjust accordingly to her neck size.

----------


## patsycat

A bit off topic but - Stu, I loved your story about Red!!

TFP, how is Ninja doing today?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Why not use a regular leather collar. Get the belt buckle type and adjust accordingly to her neck size.


She has her regular leather collar but she slips out of the when she's on the lead.




> TFP, how is Ninja doing today?


She's just chilling. She's stolen my seat on the sofa and I don't have much say in the matter. :Smile: 



She has had the soft plaster removed from her leg until next week. When she stands up now her broken leg hangs a lot more naturally and closer to the floor. A lot less mangled than when they first took the cast off. I think when the leg heals it will be fine, I don't think she needs pins in it. But then I'm not a doctor.

My mum is showing one of our dogs in England today so she has all Ninja's measurements and is going to buy some good quality leather collars and a good harness.

----------


## Travelmate

> going to buy some good quality leather collars and a good harness.


Well done.  :Smile:

----------


## stu

Good to hear FP she's on the mend she'll be right in no time build that muscle up again slowly as it prob wasted somewhat all noted on what ya said in the earlier post as in being like a street dog i have never been to Thailand but find it fascinating and hope to go there someday and readin and learnin within the threads of TD should arm me with a bit of knowledge.

As in this street dog bit that is in a way a good thing as ya will probably find the street dogs are far more robust and less susceptible to canine type pathogens due to the many years of the process of "natural selection" as opposed to say some inbred purebred (that's a good oxymoron eh) anyway ya know what i mean she is one tough dog!!

And thank you Patsycat for ya kind words im glad ya enjoyed the read as much as i enjoyed writtin it.

----------


## dirtydog

Looking at her she has rottie colors, above the eyes, face, and legs, some rottie done her mum. Probably raped her, they don't mess around  :Smile:

----------


## HollyGoodhead

What kind of dogs does your mother have FP?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Probably raped her, they don't mess around


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 




> What kind of dogs does your mother have FP?


American Cockers. :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Update:

Her blood test results just got phoned through. Her Kidney's and Liver are back to normal, and her red and white blood cells are balanced again and her blood Plasma is ok. (I thought that was the same as red and white blood cells?)

So she's got the all clear to get the operation on her leg. I know this is good news for her because she is only young so should make a full recovery, but I'm pretty nervous.

----------


## Bogon

Shouldn't this pic be in the lovely girl's arse thread??????? (might go and post it over there now for a laugh!) :Smile: 
Hope Ninja's on the road to recovery.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Great news, I'm sure she'll be fine  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Hope Ninja's on the *road* to recovery.


We're not saying that word in front of her for a bit but cheers. :Smile: 




> Great news, I'm sure she'll be fine


Cheers Holly.

----------


## DrAndy

> Shouldn't this pic be in the lovely girl's arse thread???????


no flange allowed there

----------


## Bogon

^Too late. Posted the pic in there 15 minutes back!
See you in jail guys............... :mid:

----------

